# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный фестиваль детско-юношеского творчества в Берлине

## Mazaykina

*Организаторы фестиваля.

MTV Berlin e.V, "LIEDER LEIS" Musik Produktion.*

*В фестивале детско-юношеского творчества "Die kleinen Sternschnuppen" могут принимать участие:*
детско-юношеские танцевальные коллективы различных направлений;

вокалисты (солисты, дуэты и вокальные ансамбли) различных стилей;

артистические группы, представляющие классические и не стандартные виды сценического и циркового искусства;

театры мод. 

*Требования к участникам фестиваля.*
Участником фестиваля может стать любой творческий коллектив или исполнитель в возрасте от 7 до 21 года.

*Для участия в фестивале необходимо не позднее 15.03.2009 года* выслать на адрес Оргкомитета заявку на участие в фестивале, демонстрационную кассету, СД или видеозапись выступления.

Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам присланных на фестиваль материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно. 

Отбор кандидатов на участие в фестивале ведёт оргкомитет. Решение по составу участников фестиваля принимается не позднее 25.03.2009 года и является исключительно компетенцией оргкомитета фестиваля. 

Каждый из определенных оргкомитетом участник фестиваля получает письменное уведомление и официальное приглашение.

Творческие коллективы, приглашенные для участия в фестивале, несут расходы по оплате дороги в оба конца, проживания, питания, медицинского страхования и регистрационного взноса фестиваля, для солистов 40,- ?, для ансамблей 80,- ?. 
Все участники фестиваля награждаются памятными дипломами и призами.

*Программа пребывания для участников
Международного фестиваля детско-юношеского творчества 
"Die kleinen Sternschnuppen".* *06.05-11.05 Берлин*

!!! Внимание в программе могут быть изменения. 	 

*1 день*
12:00 - 18:00	06.05.09
День заезда творческих групп в Берлин, размещение в отеле.
19:00 - 20:30	Собрание руководителей делегаций с целью обсуждения и координации программы пребывания коллективов в Германии.
21.00 - 22.00 Ужин

*2 день* 
06.00 - 10.00	07.05.09 Завтрак 
09.00 - 12.00	Обзорная экскурсия по городу (Александерплатц, Курфюрстендамм, Остров музеев, остатки знаменитой Берлинской стены, Бранденбургские ворота, Рейхстаг и др.) 
14.00 - 17.00	Открытие фестиваля в концертном зале Российского Дома Науки и Культуры. 
19.00 - 20.00	Ужин

*3 день* 
06.00 - 10.00	08.05.09 Завтрак
09.00 - 13.00	Прогулка на теплоходе "Исторический и современный Берлин".
13.00 - 19.00 	Фестивальные концерты в крупнейшем в Берлине торговом комплексе «Gropiuspassagen»
19.00 - 21.00	Ужин

*4 день* 
06.00 - 10.00 	09.05.09 Завтрак 
13.00 - 19.00	Фестивальные концерты в крупнейшем в Берлине торговом комплексе «Gropiuspassagen»
19.00 - 21.00 	Ужин 

*5 день* 
06.00 - 09.00 	10.05.09 Завтрак 
10.00 - 13.00 + 14.00 - 18.00	
Фестивальный концерт в FEZ an der Whulheide
(крупнейший в Германии детско-юношеский центр культуры и отдыха.)
An der Wuhlheide 197 | 12459 Berlin-Treptow-Kopenick
19.00 - 22.00	
Ужин, церемония награждения, дискотека и вечер отдыха для руководителей и участников фестиваля в клубе „Pearl-Jays“

Mohrenstrasse 17b | 10117 Berlin-Mitte

*6 день*
06.00 - 10.00 	11.05.09 Завтрак
11.00 - 12.00	Сдача номеров и отъезд творческих коллективов из Берлина.

----------


## Mazaykina

3. Открытый Берлинский конкурс 
детско-юношеских театральных коллективов 
"Goldenes Schluesselchen 2008". 


*27.02 - 03.03.2009*



*Обратите внимание! 
Я сегодня звонила организаторам. 
Кто мобильный и легкий на подьем, может принять участие в этом конкурсе со своим коллективом.*

----------


## Milya

Огромные слова благодарности и признательности лучшему продюссеру Виктору Лейсу от участников и организаторов фестиваля-конкурса "Сияние звёзд". Компетентность члена жюри, энергетика позитива на "круглом столе", демократичность и искренность - это всё он. 
Десять лучших номинантов на конкурсе в Санкт-Петербурге были приглашены на Международный фестиваль детско-юношеского творчества "Die kleinen Sternschnuppen" в Берлин. Желаем победы! До встречи!

----------

